# bogwood in omfg so vicious



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wo guys wait till you see this is the most natural and professional tank i will probley every do i cant wait to add all my live plants back to it but for now this monster piece of bogwood is soaking up water i have a cinder block on top of it holding it down also to keep my ph from going throught the floor as this thing leeachs

be prepared this is a 210 gallon tank


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I would make sure that block is secured...you would hate to have it slip off and potentially scratch or break your tank.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah its good not going anywere


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

gonna look nice( fish seem to like it too)..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Did you try placing the wood so the branches go upwards?

Take some pics of it in different positions for us








it's a nice piece.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Did you try placing the wood so the branches go upwards?
> 
> Take some pics of it in different positions for us
> 
> ...


yeah dippy ill do so i sat here with it on the table and kept switching it around waiting for it to speak to me as to wich way it would like to be

i have to take it out tommorow to rescrew the slate bottoms on as i had to squeeze this thing through the 22 inch gaps between the braces such a pain it measures about 4 foot long and 18-20 inchs wide so you can imagine it was quite a task

wen i take it out tommorow i get some more pics up


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cool, can't wait... it has potential!


----------



## srhea (Jan 24, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> wo guys wait till you see this is the most natural and professional tank i will probley every do i cant wait to add all my live plants back to it but for now this monster piece of bogwood is soaking up water i have a cinder block on top of it holding it down also to keep my ph from going throught the floor as this thing leeachs
> 
> be prepared this is a 210 gallon tank
> 
> View attachment 163371


This is going to sound stupid to you guys, but where can I get wood like that? I have a 40 gallon breeder I am trying to find some nice bogwood or driftwood for.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

many places some petstores will have a couple nice ones the river a creek and so on


----------

